

FuckItJS: Dynamically Removes Errors From JS Code - md224
http://github.com/mattdiamond/fuckitjs

======
ehutch79
This would totally be usefull for wordpress sites when you install that one
plug-in the designer just HAS to have... that proceedes to barf all over your
javascript

------
duiker101
i do not understand... apart from a joke what is this? i do not even find it
funny...

~~~
JoeCortopassi
A way to write client-side php

~~~
vecinu
This is also a bad joke.

